
Help Us By Taking The 2009 Web Application Survey - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/help-us-by-taking-the-2009-web-application-survey/
======
vaksel
i bet techcrunch will turn around and sell the data as a report for $500
bucks.

